

JRuby Nailgun Support in 1.3 - rcoder
http://blog.headius.com/2009/05/jruby-nailgun-support-in-130.html

======
rcoder
Slow startup time has been an Achilles' Heel for JRuby for a long time now.
Being able to get <100 msec startup times could help a lot in making JRuby a
reasonable option for short-lived systems automation scripts, cron jobs, etc.

